# Dwarf Gouramis



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey guys. This is a pair of gouramis I got from Petco about 4 days ago. They both seem to being doing well. I wondered if any of you could tell what the sex of the these gouramis are and how. I am hoping for a few baby gouramis . If any of you have any tips on keeping these beautiful fish please tell me. Also what are some other types of dwarf gouramis? (Yes the pictures are of different fish). Thanks


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow that's a pretty cool looking fish with the huge color contrast between the body and dorsal fin. Anyways, there are what my LFS calls "Dwarf Honey Gouramis" and then there's the Dwarf Neon Blue Gouramis that you can find in most places...


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks they look amazing! Do you have any idea of what sex they each are?


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

I mean the Neon Blue Dwarves look amazing. Can anyone tell the sex of my Gouramis?


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Anyone????


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't see a picture


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

No picture. Generally in gouramis the male has a more pointed dorsal fin and the female is rounded. That said you might have to see a few of them together to get a feel for the difference.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

The pictures are on the top post (scroll up). And yeah I knew that I just wasn't sure.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

it says page not found for me,anybody else having this problem to?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I can't see it.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Ok sorry. Nevermind guys. Thanks though!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Nope Can't see pictures.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

That's weird...I'm looking at them right now...:/


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Males are more colorful, generally a little bit bigger, and have longer, pointier fins. The females have dull colors, and are more swollen in the "chest" areas.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Ok because one of my Dwarves has a (not swollen but larger than the other fish's) white lump on the chest area. Wasn't sure if it was fry or not?...


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

white lump??
females have a more rounded belly than the males but not white lumps. How big is the white lump?
Can you repost pictures?
No-one can see the pics except you apparently.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

There ya go


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Still can't see any pics. Sorry.


----------



## thirdgen (Feb 26, 2013)

I can see the pics. You have to click on them.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah. That's how it works with me 2.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Still doesn't work for me even when I click on it. Getting a "HTTP 404 Not Found" message. I'm not the only one that can't see the pics you post. What are you using to post pics?


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm using the button on the top right that says attach image when you click on it.


----------

